# Is it time for another Austin Bimmerfest get together?



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I will suggest Saturday July 10th. All of my weekends before that are full!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll probably be out of town that weekend


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

atyclb said:


> I'll probably be out of town that weekend


7/17?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

okay :thumbup:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Are y'all planning just a get together or also a Hill Country Drive?:dunno: If there is a Drive involved I may be very tempted to come up.  But then I will be on vacation from 7/2 through 7/18.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Are y'all planning just a get together or also a Hill Country Drive?:dunno: If there is a Drive involved I may be very tempted to come up.  But then I will be on vacation from 7/2 through 7/18.


Last time we all met for lunch, but a drive would be fine with me!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

(thread moved to Events/Regional)


----------



## theresa (Mar 18, 2002)

Are those of us who are out in the sticks of TX invited as well? I'm in San Angelo (not by choice!) and might be interested in meeting you guys.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

tboogie said:


> Are those of us who are out in the sticks of TX invited as well? I'm in San Angelo (not by choice!) and might be interested in meeting you guys.


Anyone is welcome. We don't cover airfare or hotel though


----------



## theresa (Mar 18, 2002)

I don't need airfare because it's only about four hours from here. I'm really in the middle of nowhere. This town is a Trivial Pursuit question: What's the largest city without an interstate running through it? San Angelo, TX.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

tboogie said:


> I don't need airfare because it's only about four hours from here. I'm really in the middle of nowhere. This town is a Trivial Pursuit question: What's the largest city without an interstate running through it? San Angelo, TX.


Back home again ?


----------



## theresa (Mar 18, 2002)

Yeah, I've been back in the US since November. I wish I had gotten a better assignment, but I'm trying to make the best of it. You have a great memory, Alex!


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> When?


Current proposed date is Saturday 7/17.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

frog said:


> If it's lunch, how about having it in Austin this time.


we had it in Austin last time too


----------



## sniper6182 (Apr 24, 2004)

count me in


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

How about July 17-18 at TWS? If we get enough people I can look into getting a group discount!


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

I am moving into the new casa July 17th --- you are all invited over to help. bring beer.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

jpgurl said:


> I am moving into the new casa July 17th --- you are all invited over to help. bring beer.


You got that all wrong...we come over to help and you PROVIDE beer


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

frog said:


> Where in south Austin is your new domicile?


why south austin?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

So 7/17 isn't such a hot date (pun intended) - anyone have issues with 7/24?


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

frog said:


> Thought I remember you liking the Zilker Park area or that Oak Hill.


wasn't me.



> I also recall that you work or did work off Shoal Creek.


also not me.



> Well, spare us all the suspense. What part of town are you moving to?


way west siiiideee.


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

hockeynut said:


> So 7/17 isn't such a hot date (pun intended) - anyone have issues with 7/24?


I can do the 24th. --- scratch that... baby shower invite just arrived for that day. sorry guys.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> So 7/17 isn't such a hot date (pun intended) - anyone have issues with 7/24?


 So date is still undecided? :dunno:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Date is still undecided - do I hear 7/31?

Going once...


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> Date is still undecided - do I hear 7/31?
> 
> Going once...


That works for me.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> That works for me.


7/31 looking for more responses...going twice!


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

hockeynut said:


> 7/31 looking for more responses...going twice!


good for me.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

I may be able to drive up for this....


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

I think I can do 7/31, this might be my last Bimmer meet with the 330.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

If my car arrives by then, I'm in.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

I thought this was supposed to be an Austin get together and it is getting as much response from Houston people as from Austinites? :dunno:


----------



## sniper6182 (Apr 24, 2004)

7/31 is cool....count me in....update me thru PM yall, i suually dont check this section of the forum


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Sounds like 7/31 is the date!

I will suggest meeting around 11:00, having lunch, then whatever.

That was the easy part...now the tough stuff. Location?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> I thought this was supposed to be an Austin get together and it is getting as much response from Houston people as from Austinites? :dunno:


Houstonites are welcome, just please leave your humidity at home 

(We've had enough of it lately!)


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

If you guys know anyone who wants a 2003 330Ci 5spd, bring them along too, I need to find a buyer for my car. 

I will also consider a M68 wheel swap for the SSR Comps.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> Sounds like 7/31 is the date!
> 
> I will suggest meeting around 11:00, having lunch, then whatever.
> 
> That was the easy part...now the tough stuff. Location?


 County Line on Bee Caves.:thumbup:


----------



## sniper6182 (Apr 24, 2004)

frog said:


> The County Line is BBQ for the unknowing, the dazed and confused, the just moved-in-to-town and transplantos with no imagination. :tsk:
> 
> The place was O.K. back in '83 or '84, one, when they opened up for business.
> 
> ...


sounds good....are we plannin to go driving somewhere afterwards??? maybe some scenery cruising...or a challenging drive??? if you're up for the latter, here's a good recommendation....i've taken my car out there bout 3x or so...it's pretty fun

http://austin.clubrsx.com/images/limecreek.jpg

it's located near volente beach

if yall just wanna go cruising maybe we can head to marble falls or something, havent been out there in a whiiiile


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

You've only been to LC 3 times? I used to go there fairly often, but it gets a little scary out there, so haven't been there for a while. Last time was with a bunch of MINIs, the Austin Z club was out there too.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

frog said:


> The County Line is BBQ for the unknowing, the dazed and confused, the just moved-in-to-town and transplantos with no imagination.


They even have a Salt Lick on 360 at Davenport Village now, LOL!

So are you gonna be in town?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

frog said:


> The County Line is BBQ for the unknowing, the dazed and confused, the just moved-in-to-town and transplantos with no imagination. :tsk:
> 
> The place was O.K. back in '83 or '84, one, when they opened up for business.
> 
> ...


 Well, .................................what would you suggest?:dunno:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

jpgurl said:


> frog... exactly when did you live in Austin?


Exactly, Trudy's has been there since the late 70's...


----------



## sniper6182 (Apr 24, 2004)

frog said:


> Maybe you can grow yourself some clankers before the end of July.
> 
> While the roads in this part of Austin could be better, 30th Street is not near the Bosnian minefield of your imagination. And who cares about a gravel parking lot? Your doing 3 mph.......maybe. However, I seem to remember that lot being paved when it was Recording for the Blind.
> 
> ...


your ignorance shall be dismissed....im sure boston is bad blah blah blah, i dont live up there so i cant refute your comment......lets just put it this way, unless they fixed the road w/thin the past couple wks or so (which i HIGHLY doubt), you'll be lucky if u can drive thru that street and end up on the other side without bent rims......good thing i drove my old car the last time i drove thru there....

and by the way, i ****ING HATE gravels/rocks!!!! i was just driving yesterday, and a gravel hit my windshield and put a big chip in it...my first incident...i almost folllowed the driver and bitch at him but hten realized he prob didnt even know he did it...it's not even a crack or anythng, but all i can do while im drivign now is stare at the stupid chip on the passenger side of the windshield.. =(

the first cut is the deepest....i hope none of yall have to experience it


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

sniper6182 said:


> your ignorance shall be dismissed....im sure boston is bad blah blah blah, i dont live up there so i cant refute your comment......lets just put it this way, unless they fixed the road w/thin the past couple wks or so (which i HIGHLY doubt), you'll be lucky if u can drive thru that street and end up on the other side without bent rims......good thing i drove my old car the last time i drove thru there....
> 
> and by the way, i ****ING HATE gravels/rocks!!!! i was just driving yesterday, and a gravel hit my windshield and put a big chip in it...my first incident...i almost folllowed the driver and bitch at him but hten realized he prob didnt even know he did it...it's not even a crack or anythng, but all i can do while im drivign now is stare at the stupid chip on the passenger side of the windshield.. =(
> 
> the first cut is the deepest....i hope none of yall have to experience it












potholes? drive slower! I have SSR Comp 18s and I drive in central Austin all the times and haven't bent one yet. gravel parking lot? drive slower! stone chip? don't tailgate that dumpster truck on the highway.

--Andrew


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

yeah, but that guy drives a 330, not a Lotus.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I lived in Hyde Park for a couple of years during college.

4 (sometimes 5) guys living in the top story of a duplex. 3 bedrooms, only one bathroom 



great place to live during college though...and yes, many visits to Trudy's...


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

2 weeks and 1 day and counting...


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Calling all Houstonians planning to go to Austin*

Wanted to check to see if anybody wanted to drive up to Austin as group or does everybody want to do their own thing?:dunno:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Wanted to check to see if anybody wanted to drive up to Austin as group or does everybody want to do their own thing?:dunno:


group thing sounds okay. i plan on taking 290 up. so if anyone wants to meet at say, the randalls at 290 and barker cypress....


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

AJAX said:


> group thing sounds okay. i plan on taking 290 up. so if anyone wants to meet at say, the randalls at 290 and barker cypress....


 Have not done the northern route in a few years. Are they done with the majority of the construction?:dunno:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

In preparation, I will start my fasting tomorrow.

Actually it's for my cholesterol check next week


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

i'll be out of town


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Have not done the northern route in a few years. Are they done with the majority of the construction?:dunno:


i drove up a coupla months ago. once you get past hockley i dont remember it being bad at all.

i am not opposed to the southern way, i'm flexible. another suggestion would be to meet at Bass Pro Shop at Katy Mills...


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

atyclb said:


> i'll be out of town


Just leave us your AmEx card then 

We'll be gentle...


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

AJAX said:


> i drove up a coupla months ago. once you get past hockley i dont remember it being bad at all.
> 
> i am not opposed to the southern way, i'm flexible. another suggestion would be to meet at Bass Pro Shop at Katy Mills...


 I live in Midtown so either route will work for me. I have driven Bryan a couple of times this past year so I know what you are talking about. I just did not know how things were beyond Brenham.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Unfortunately, I'm being told that we will be having out of town visitors that weekend.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> Unfortunately, I'm being told that we will be having out of town visitors that weekend.


 So? *You* were also having out of town visitors, us Houstonians coming up (4).


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

so is anyone from Austin going to this thing?


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> So? *You* were also having out of town visitors, us Houstonians coming up (4).


True. But these are relatives... :angel:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

jpgurl said:


> so is anyone from Austin going to this thing?


 :rofl:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

jpgurl said:


> so is anyone from Austin going to this thing?


a very good question....


----------

